# virtualbox-ose 4.* RDP wont connect



## Auido (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello,

I have virtualbox-ose 4.0.12 installed. I was trying to connect to my headless linux and freeBSD FreeBSD vm's with no success. I then installed the X system and KDE so I could run the client and configure the RDP from there; still with no success. I have exhausted all possible google solutions and needs some help.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD FreeBSD_Host1 9.0-RC2 FreeBSD 9.0-RC2 #0: Mon Nov 28 17:42:04 EST 2011     root@FreeBSD_Host1:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/VESAKERN  amd64
```


```
pkg_info | grep virtualbox
virtualbox-ose-4.0.12 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.0.12_1 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```

I enable remote desktop on port 6450, with authentication null.


----------



## adamk (Dec 5, 2011)

VirtualBox-OSE doesn't support RDP, only VNC (and only if you compiled it with VNC support).

Adam


----------



## Auido (Dec 5, 2011)

I thought that 4 and above did. Does the package version of ose include the vnc support?


----------



## adamk (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm not sure, but I don't believe the packages do.  As I recall, that option is not enabled by default when building from ports.

Adam


----------



## Auido (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I will build it from the ports.


----------



## Auido (Dec 6, 2011)

When building virtualbox the config has VNC and VDE options. Is the VDE the same virtual desktop extension that supports RDP? At least that is what I gather from the virtualbox website.


----------



## _martin (Dec 6, 2011)

Auido said:
			
		

> Is the VDE the same virtual desktop extension that supports RDP?



VDE stands for virtual desktop ethernet, not extension. VNC works OK with VirtualBox on FreeBSD.


----------



## Auido (Dec 9, 2011)

Does the VNC only work on headless? I cannot seem to find a way to connect using x11 GUI. All google searches are for headless.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2011)

Run it headless and connect from the host with a VNC client, or install a VNC server in the VM.  net/x11vnc works.


----------

